# Anyone know of any breeders in the los angeles area?



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

Im interested to know if there are any breeders near me.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll msg you a place to go to find breeders near you..


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd like to know as well.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Me to if you don't mind


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Me three. I'm a couple hours north but I don't mind the drive.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Ooh Bakersfield... I lived in Frazier Park a few years ago. Hated having to drive into Bakersfield just to go grocery shopping haha.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Baha I don't even like to go grocery shopping here. It's so expensive -.-
Frazier Park is pretty though. We used to go camping up there when I was in girl scouts because our co-leader had a house up there.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea it is pretty there, my sister still lives up there but I refuse to go visit...I hate that place now haha. Ill only go there for the snow in the winter!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Shannonpwns, you live pretty close to me! I'm in the Thousand Oaks area. Wondering about this as well :]


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh wow, that's REALLY close. I just went to T.O. to buy another 5gal tank off Craigslist haha.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

Myates, thanks! I got the message and I hope you messaged the others as as well. My guess is you were not allowed to post it publicly?


wow, I didn't know there were so many of you nearby, awesome!

Shannon i'm in canoga park only minutes away and I go to moorpark for college. Well if you guys ever breed and have any interesting fish, hit me up!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh wow that is so close! So you drive right through Simi for school haha. I'm going to attempt breeding very soon! Waiting to get a pair in the mail next week from a friend.


----------



## zours (Aug 19, 2013)

I would like a PM as well. Thanks, looking to pick up a betta


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

_If that information for local breeder is still going around I'd love it if someone could forward it to me._


I live near bakersfield as well. xD

There was a breeder here in the Lancaster/palmdale area. He has some imports and lovely whites last I heard, but it's been a long while since I've been on the site where we kept in touch.(he apparently basically lives down the street but we've never actually gotten to meet).


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a California Betta Society that hosts shows, auctions and breeders who trade/sell/give away fish. I can't link their FB page here, against policy, but you can look them up and add/like them. You can post in there if you are buying/selling and can be informed when their next show/auction is.. they have them pretty regularly all around CA.

Much easier than PMing everyone


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> _If that information for local breeder is still going around I'd love it if someone could forward it to me._
> 
> 
> I live near bakersfield as well. xD
> ...


I've seen a guy posting on Craigslist who's in Palmdale/Lancaster area, I wonder if its the same guy. He had a page on Facebook. He also sells IAL. I've emailed him a few times, and he never got back to me with pictures of his marbles that he claimed he had.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If anyone is still reading this thread.. here ya go.. the next show in CA. Should be over 400 fish on display. A chance to get some from some top breeders in the world.. I love my Sieg/Karen girls! I've watched some of their auctions live online and there are some great deals on beautiful fish.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I wish I lived in northern ca! Unfortunately that's 5 hours from l.a.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Yea 4 hours is to far for me


----------

